# Linksys router administration

## endoalpha

I can't log into my Linksys router to change the settings. (I can with win98, mandrake linux and others). The operation times out. Did I need to adjust my USE settings or something? (I can't log in with konquerer, mozilla or lynx). I am extremely impresses with the documentation of gentoo, and the setup in general, however this stumps me....

----------

## pjp

USE settings shouldn't have anything to do with this.  I can get into my Linksys just fine.

What are your network settings?  Do you have any other network problems? What 

browser are you using?

----------

## endoalpha

I have static ip address, reslov.conf is correct, web works fine, samba, etc... all working. I just can't log into my router with gentoo. I CAN log into the router with win9x,nt, mandrake linux with all the network setting similar on each OS. In gentoo, i have mozilla, konquerer, lynx as browsers; they all work fine, except the logging into the router. Box ip 192.168.44, router ip (internal) 192.168.1.1. The browsers just time out. (I can ping the router etc,..) I thought I misses some USE setting to have browsers be able to AUTH or something like that.

----------

## handsomepete

It won't have anything to do with your USE settings (AFAIK there isn't a -don't-allow-router setting  :Smile:  ).  It might have everything to do with your routing.  Did you set it up as your default gateway or are you using something else?  Is your box's IP 192.168.1.44 or 192.168.44.1 or something different?  What does a traceroute to 192.168.1.1 output?

```
[lydia.nerd.obsessive] >traceroute 192.168.1.1

traceroute to 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1  router (192.168.1.1)  1.189 ms  0.753 ms  0.754 ms
```

Is there more than one hop?  Does it hop at all?  Have you put it in your hosts file (not that that should really matter...)? i.e.:

```
[lydia.nerd.obsessive] >cat /etc/hosts

# hosts

127.0.0.1       localhost

192.168.1.1     router  router.nerd.obsessive
```

Does the log file from the router show an attempt to attach to it?  Both of my browsers can attach to mine (Moz, Lynx).  Can you log in to your gentoo box from the boxes that can attach to the router?  What is the output when you type route?  Just a couple questions to contemplate.  I could be way off base.

----------

## endoalpha

Output of traceroute:

amdxp root # traceroute 192.168.1.1

traceroute to 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  1.908 ms  0.839 ms  0.784 ms

Output of route:

amdxp root # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    1      0        0 eth0

This is ifconfig:

amdxp root # ifconfig -a   

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:A0:CC:D5:26:16  

          inet addr:192.168.1.44  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:11053 errors:1 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8701 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:11101295 (10.5 Mb)  TX bytes:1265584 (1.2 Mb)

          Interrupt:3 Base address:0xdc00 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Like I said...  The network works flawlessly. I am (right now) logged into the gentoo box thru the linksys router from work using ssh port 22. (Set up using port forwarding in the router). The webbrowsing is fine... all is well... except I cannot log into the routers web interface to administer it (from gentoo). I CAN log into the router from win9x,nt,mandrake linux and administer it through a webbrowser using the same network setting i use in gentoo. This is what leads me to believe that I am missing a library, or did not compile something into networking to allow authorizations in http.

----------

## handsomepete

Well, here's a good test: Go d/l Netscape from their site and run the install program (in X).  I believe it's a binary x86 install so it would be difficult to remove http auth from it (although IMHO it shouldn't have anything to do with http auth capabilities because it sounds like it's not even connecting in the first place - I wouldn't even know *how* you would remove that ability outside of editing the source code...).  Now for some complete shots in the dark:

Local software firewall running?

Proxy?

Do you get an auth challenge from password FTP sites on the Internet?

Any bizarre port forwarding locally (or on the router specifically for .1.44)?  Thought about removing those just for testing?

Router firmware flash?

Can you HTTP/FTP/SSH to your Mandrake/Windows boxes?

I'm pretty well stumped.  Time for someone more knowledgable in such matters to step in.

And fun fact from Linksys's website (although unrelated):

the Wireless AP + Cable/DSL Router's web-based utility is accessible only through Internet Explorer or Netscape Navigator, versions 4.0 or higher for Macintosh

Still curious if your inbound router log file is recording hits from .1.44 or not...

----------

## endoalpha

Thanks for the help... I must take a break from this for a while... This is really just one little thing that bothers me, I can live with it for now.. I am building another gentoo system as we speak, and keeping a log of what I am doing. Maybe if I can get to the router in that build, I will have an idea of what went wrong..  BTW...  no local software firewall running, just forwarding port 22 to the ... 1.44 (SSH) ant that works great. I SSH into the box from work just fine. I will try the build of mozilla from the moz site. But I really want lynx or some other text browser to work, as I want to administer the router from work (using ssh), and I dont run a remote X-Server from work. (And it is dialup for now)   Thanks for some clues... I'll get it, and when I do, I'll post what I did... (I am sure it is something simple, and when I figure it out we will all say ' OH yea...  Of course...'

----------

## Nitro

In the other operating systems that work, did you have the same IP address?  First thing that comes to mind is that your router thinks you aren't local.  Then again, my linksys and I divorced early on in favor of a netfilter firewall.

Try telnetting to the webserver.  

```
telnet 192.168.1.1 80
```

  If you get connection refused or time out, it is a network problem, or the linksys is ignoring you.

----------

## endoalpha

All of the OSes I have, are ip address 192.168.1.44, gateway 192.168.1.1

I can ssh to the gentoo, and out of the gentoo, however when i telnet to the router from gentoo, nothing happens,(timeout). Even on a clean build of gentoo, nothing.....  I can't believe I am the only one this has happened to. (lynksys befsr11)... Ive built gentoo on two different systems, and no-go either one. (The network works flawlessly otherwise)

I have even had one machine connect to the router dhcp, still nono. Can anyone think of anything in the kernel configuration I could have missed? something...  (I won't let this little thing drive me crazy.... iwontletthis little thingdri ve me crazy.) help..

----------

## pjp

Just for the record, I'm using the BEFSR41 model.  I've also upgraded the firmware recently.  Have you looked into that?

----------

## endoalpha

wait a minute...  would enabling snmp in the kernel have anything to do with this?   I'll try it out tonight after work...

----------

## delta407

No, it shouldn't. Isn't the administration web-based?

----------

## handsomepete

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> No, it shouldn't. Isn't the administration web-based?

 

Yep.  That's how this madness started (he couldn't access with Konq, Moz, lynx, etc.).  I have a BEFSR41 and didn't have any problems (and never have.  Next best thing to a dedicated linux firewall/router).  AFAIK as long as the network is good, you should be able to access it.  Nothing extra is required at all.  This is really odd.  Might be worth asking the gentoo mailing list and/or e-mailing Linksys support.

----------

## endoalpha

I am using 1.42.7 firmware... the latest one..

----------

## pjp

I think the problem doesn't really exist and you're just yanking our chain.

j/k  :Very Happy: 

----------

## delta407

Make sure you're not set to use any HTTP proxies, too...

----------

## endoalpha

kanuslupus:  I know where you are coming from. I have read posts and thought the person was crazy, however i am not pulling your chain... 

Can someone give me a url where i would have to log in with a popup window, similar to the way I would log into the router? I just want to test the webbrowser to see if login popups work at all... I acnt test it till I get home.. hopefully 3 hours is enought for someone to come up with something...  Ill be back....

----------

## abhishek

While my dlink sucks, im happy that i can never run into this kind of problem with it.

----------

## pjp

 *endoalpha wrote:*   

> kanuslupus:  I know where you are coming from. I have read posts and thought the person was crazy, however i am not pulling your chain... 

 

I know I was j/k (just kidding).

 *Quote:*   

> Can someone give me a url where i would have to log in with a popup window, similar to the way I would log into the router? I just want to test the webbrowser to see if login popups work at all... I acnt test it till I get home.. hopefully 3 hours is enought for someone to come up with something...  Ill be back....

 

Good idea, I can't think of any off the top of my head though.

----------

## handsomepete

ftp://62.242.58.75

Up as of 7:20pm EST

I have no idea what the un/pw is, but you should at least get an auth challenge.  I can't think of any http sites off the top of my head...

----------

## pjp

Just for the record, I tried the ftp site and received a popup window indicating too many users.

----------

## handsomepete

Figures.  Here, I know this one will be up forever.  You have to click on the members link, but it should do what needs to be done.

http://www.driverguide.com/

----------

## endoalpha

Well..... I kinda hate to say this....  but the problem magically fixed itself... I moved my router to a shelf I made, and after plugging it back in.. magic happened... I can log in fine... I guess I should have tried the old 'unplug the router and bang it around' routine before... I also, did 'emerge rsync and emerge -u system' while I was at work... this whole thing is going to bother me a while, and I am rather embarrased   :Embarassed: 

Thanks for all the help tho... I guess I will stick with gentoo a while longer.. I take back everything I said while you weren't listening...

----------

## pjp

I have had issues with my Linksys pulling an IP from my ISP.  My only solution was to reset 

it or unplug it.  New ISP, and those problems have gone.

Glad you 'resolved' it.

----------

## Nitro

 *endoalpha wrote:*   

> Well..... I kinda hate to say this....  but the problem magically fixed itself... I moved my router to a shelf I made, and after plugging it back in.. magic happened... I can log in fine... I guess I should have tried the old 'unplug the router and bang it around' routine before... I also, did 'emerge rsync and emerge -u system' while I was at work... this whole thing is going to bother me a while, and I am rather embarrased  
> 
> Thanks for all the help tho... I guess I will stick with gentoo a while longer.. I take back everything I said while you weren't listening...

 

Now, replace that linksys with that old pentium 180 laying in the closet.  :Smile:   Linksys broadband routers are nothing but problems.  I used to use one, and have replaced it with my Gentoo server.  Klieber and I had issues with his when we built the forum server too.  This isn't an isolated case at all.

----------

## rizzo

 *Nitro wrote:*   

> Now, replace that linksys with that old pentium 180 laying in the closet.

 

Amen, brother.  My router/gateway/firewall/mail server/dhcp server is Pentium 200 with 64mb RAM, 2 nics and redhat linux (will change to Gentoo someday, kind of mission-critical box at the moment).  Handles all the NAT/IPMASQ and port forwarding (web server behind firewall, DirectX ports to my Win2000 box) beautifully.

I definitely recommend this for anyone who needs a router/firewall box.

----------

## endoalpha

I do happen to have an IDTWinchip200 on a board with 64 meg of 72pin simms...  also a 1.2gig hd..   and a lovely ATI Mach64 vid card... I'll bet i can get an AT power supply from the used computer store for 5-10 dollars...  (Maybe a case with it too...)  ive got two isa 3com card around here somewhere too..   I think thats everything I need .. Ill do it...

----------

## pjp

The only problem I have had with my Linksys I believe was an ISP issue.  Didn't happen very 

often anyway.  I think it is great.  The only reason I want to build a Gentoo firewal/gateway etc. 

is to ge the experience.

----------

## AnimalMachine

 *Nitro wrote:*   

> Now, replace that linksys with that old pentium 180 laying in the closet.   Linksys broadband routers are nothing but problems.  I used to use one, and have replaced it with my Gentoo server.  Klieber and I had issues with his when we built the forum server too.  This isn't an isolated case at all.

 

Thats what I thought too, except I dug back even deeper and made an old 486 dx66 with 28mb ram my firewall (running Debian) for my cable modem connection. It had two el-cheapo netgear ISA NICs in it.

The problem?

The machine (and therefore any other machines connecting through it) would never go over ~70KB/s in throughput!  :Crying or Very sad:  'top' said that, while my memory was maxed, my cpu was mainly idle. So I've written it off as a limitation of using two ISA cards.

With all my home 'puters chained into 1 linksys switch, and 1 linksys broadband router (flakey till flashed - and havn't touched it since for fear of what you mentioned above  :Wink: ) I can get almost 300KB/s while downloading. It sucks I don't have my massive ipchains firewall going (never moved to 2.4 on the old dog), but that extra speed can be oh-so-nice at times.

----------

## wohlford

I can't login to my Linksys box. Unfortunately, mine hasn't magically fixed itself. I also figured it might be the Linksys box thinking I'm coming from outside the network too. Any other ideas. This will really be a pain to me in the future.

Oh, and I used to have a Pentium with 48MB RAM in it. I could never get my speed up past 70k. My average is 150k. So I bought the wireless Linksys. Eventualy, I plan to remote X from the protable to my main machine. Got to figure getting Gentoo installed via wireless first tho. That's acutally how I foudn this thread. Ha!

Jason

----------

